# October 2016 Decal and Ruler Giveaway for the forum members



## Jim

Up for grabs is a 36 inch Vinyl ruler and a choice of one decal that you can attach to your boat or cooler or wherever you see fit. They are heavy duty and will last along time in the elements for sure. All you need to do is Reply with "IN" and I will pick a winner by Random.org at the end of October.

These and all our decals are made from Board sponsor Vinyl Images Inc. Please consider them for your boat letter, decal and vinyl needs.


----------



## Wyatt

In!


----------



## Kismet

*IN​*


TYVM


----------



## ADIBOO

In


----------



## Fire1386

IN


----------



## BigTerp

*IN*


----------



## lovedr79

in


----------



## New River Rat

IN


----------



## earl60446

in


----------



## dlredneck

in


----------



## Fisherjeep

in


----------



## DaleH

"IN"

... and I should win it, as so far I am the only one who correctly replied to how you said to reply ... :lol:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

In.


----------



## KMixson

In


----------



## ScouterJames

In!


----------



## EZ707

In


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allhansondeck

In


----------



## bobmwsc

In!


----------



## onthewater102

In


----------



## 2001softy

IM IN!


----------



## edwonbass

IN


----------



## Al U Minium

IN


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

"IN"


----------



## moelkhuntr

IN


----------



## toocrass

In!


----------



## Steve A W

IN


----------



## FormerParatrooper

IN


----------



## Fishfreek

"IN"


----------



## gold01ca

Count me IN!


----------



## SevenPin

In.


----------



## Jim

Random.org picked #2 making Kismet the winner! :beer:

Kismet, PM me your mailing info and decal choice.

Thanks!
Jim


----------



## jackieblue

in and out.
I don't care about winning them just tell me where to order them and how much.


----------



## Jim

jackieblue said:


> in and out.
> I don't care about winning them just tell me where to order them and how much.



They are for sale at $6 each plush shipping. PM me if you are interested.

I am having another giveaway for them though, you might want to hold out and enter that. :wink:


----------



## lovedr79

Congrats


----------



## Wyatt

Oh so close!! Congrats bud!


----------



## jl008018

IN


----------

